# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Cartera de Mentalismo de John Cornelius (Thought Transmitter)

## Comdexfall

Pues eso, que estoy buscando este artículo para compra, si alguien quiere deshacerse de él, pues ya sabe. Pongo una foto por si acaso hay dudas ya que en distintas tiendas lo llaman de distinta manera. 

mentalismo_juego.jpg

Tampoco le haría ascos a la versión alternativa que ha fabricado otra compañía y que, según parece, es igual pero de piel en lugar de plástico y con un gimmick de repuesto. Esta última se llama Mind Reader Wallet.

mindreader.jpg

También podría cambiarla por otros artículos mágicos. Detalles por MP.

----------


## GIMMICK

Agradecería opiniones comparativa de ambos productos, pues desconocía que el primero era de plástico, y estoy interesado en adquirir el efecto en un futuro:

- Ambos funcionan igual?
- Durabilidad?
- Vale la pena pagar la diferencia de precio?
- Cuál recomendais?
- Comentarios?

Gracias.

----------


## Comdexfall

Llevo varios días recopilando información de distintos sitios de Internet y, según parece, el funcionamiento es idéntico. Calidad de fabricación mejor en la copia (lo sé, cuesta creerlo) lo que supongo que implicará también mejor durabilidad. Respecto a la diferencia de precio, yo he mirado en varios sitios del extranjero (la copia no la he visto en ninguna web española) y el precio de las dos carteras es prácticamente el mismo. Yo también estoy interesado en que, si alguien ha visto o probado las dos versiones, que nos dé su opinión.

No estaría de más que algún moderador moviera estos dos últimos post a otro subforo, ya que creo que no deberían estar en un hilo de compraventa.  :Smile1: 

Saludos.

----------


## GIMMICK

La copia la venden en España también, te paso link por privado.  :Wink1:

----------


## magojuanjo

Hola, yo tengo la cartera de john cornelius, no le he dado ningun uso, esta en su embalaje original.     ¿te sigue interesando?.....

----------


## Comdexfall

> Hola, yo tengo la cartera de john cornelius, no le he dado ningun uso, esta en su embalaje original.     ¿te sigue interesando?.....


Tienes un privado.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Tienes un privado.


Te agradecería que me dieras tu opinión por privado cuando te llegue...  :Wink1:

----------


## Comdexfall

> Te agradecería que me dieras tu opinión por privado cuando te llegue...


Of course! Pero primero tengo que comprarla...  :Smile1:

----------


## Comdexfall

Magojuanjo, respóndeme al privado!!!  :117:

----------


## Lukan

A qué precio la habéis encontrado?

----------


## Comdexfall

Hola Lukan.

Pues yo sobre los 36 euros en España es lo más barato que he visto. El viernes, sin ir más lejos, en una tienda física en Madrid me pedían 52 euros por ella... :(

Fuera de España he llegado a encontrarla por algo menos, pero no mucho menos, y eso de tener que esperar más de una semana para recibir el producto me ha echado un poco para atrás.

Hablamos siempre de la original de Cornelius, la "imitación" cuesta prácticamente lo mismo.

----------


## Lukan

Pues sí más o menos ese precio también la he encontrado yo. No sé si es la original o copia porque no controlo este artículo pero es de California y saldría por 35€, y eso sí, lo que tú dices, habría que esperar más de una semanita.

Saludos!

----------


## Comdexfall

Al que corresponda, ya se puede cerrar este hilo. Acabo de hacer el pedido por Internet de la carterita Cornelius.  :Wink1: 

Saludos.

----------

